

Text Mixing Desk - mountainman1
http://lazaruscorporation.co.uk/cutup/text-mixing-desk/

======
rhubarbcustard
The remixed text from this is actually quite readable. This would be a good
lorem ipsum alternative as you would get "real" text but with it mixed so you
don't blatantly rip-off the source material.

